
Show HN: Lingorank.com Test/Improve Your English Listening Skills with TED Talks - miriadis
http://lingorank.com
======
brudgers
An interesting idea and potentially useful, but I could not get it to work in
the latest version of Firefox.

The design has a lot of moving parts. I clicked on a mainpage link and then
play and it stated "loading". After a minute or so, I noticed some pulsing
green concentric circles. A few seconds later I saw there was some text
telling me to log in. So I tried. Ooops no account. So I signup. I get a
server error. Back out and refresh the main page. Go to signup link. Fill out
form again. Failure because the email address already in use. So I login,
select a video, push play, and wait. Nothing plays after a minute. I try using
the back button for my browser. It's been broken by the website. Close tab.

I still don't know what the site actually does. I recommend simplifying the
demonstration down to the core obvious functionality and creating a clear call
to action using small steps for the user.

Think about it as having a novice level and an expert level. New users start
at the novice level, experts approaching the understanding of the development
team will benefit from information that overwhelms the novice user.

Good luck.

~~~
miriadis
Thank you for your feedback. Yes, I agree that some pages must be simplified.

EDIT: It sounds interesting to delay some information to users once they get
used to the website. Great insight!

------
miriadis
I would like to remark a link to a complete review in chinese, including a
video, from Esor Huang: [http://www.playpcesor.com/2016/03/lingorank-ted-
talks.html](http://www.playpcesor.com/2016/03/lingorank-ted-talks.html)

